# ما هى الركبه و المقص فى السيارة ؟



## bola (26 يونيو 2011)

أنا كتير بسمع كلمه ركبه و مقص ومش عارف إيه دول ؟

و أيه فايدتهم فى السيارة ؟؟

أرجو الإفاده
​


----------



## bola (27 يونيو 2011)

*أين الردود أخوتى*

و أريد أن أعرف أيضا ً البيض و التيش فى السياره ؟ 

و أيه فايدتهم ؟


​


----------



## bola (27 يونيو 2011)

أين أنتم يا أخوتى و يا مشرفين القسم ؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 يونيو 2011)

تمهل قليلا يا اخى فى طلب الاجابة 


اما بخصوص سؤالك فاظن ان هذه المسميات العربية تختلف من بلد لاخر وساجيبك من خلال ما نطلقه عليها هنا فى السودان

تمعن يا اخى فى هذه الصورة





المقص arm يستخدم للتعليق susbension وتكون الركبة joint مثبته عليه والركبة يربط عليها الاكس الذى يثبت عليه الاطار وعند تلف جلب المقص او تلف الركبة تسمع اصوات طقطقة تحت العربة وخصوصا عند المطبات

هناك بعض الشركات توفر جلب المقصات والركب كقطع غيار منفصلة فما عليك الا تفوير القديم وكبس الجديد على نفس المقص ( لاحظ فى هذه الصورة ان الركبة تاتى كقطعة غيار منفصلة ولها part number خاص بها ) وهنالك شركات اخرى لا توفرها فيتحتم عليك شراء مقص كامل عند تلف الركبة او جلب المقص

اما البيض والتيش فلم اعرفهم ! لذلك نرجو ادراج اسماء علمية اذا امكن حتى نتمكن من الاجابة على سؤالك الثانى اخى بولا


----------



## مازن عزالدين (28 يونيو 2011)

أعتقد البيض المقصود بة ball joints و التيش هو stabilizer bar


----------



## eprince79 (28 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم قد تكون تسميتك خاطئة فالذي سميتها الركبة هي تسمى ( في السعودية ) الجوزة ( ball joint ) أما الركبة فهي ( knuckle ) وهي التي يركب عليها الهوب ( hub ) ويركب عليها مجموعة الإطار ( tire alignments ) الرولمان والهوب والأقمشة ( الفرامل ) وإليكم الصورة التي تبين كل هذه الأجزاء والتركيبة.


----------



## bola (28 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر أخوتى على المعلومات القيمه

و شكرا مشرفنا الغالى العقاب الهرم 


​


----------



## bola (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا أخى الغالى *eprince79* على التوضيح

بس كده أنا كل حاجه دخلت فى بعض

_ممكن لو سمحت توضيح كل البيانات على الصوره المرفقه_
​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يونيو 2011)

eprince79 قال:


> أخي الكريم قد تكون تسميتك خاطئة فالذي سميتها الركبة هي تسمى ( في السعودية ) الجوزة ( ball joint ) أما الركبة فهي ( knuckle ) وهي التي يركب عليها الهوب ( hub ) ويركب عليها مجموعة الإطار ( tire alignments ) الرولمان والهوب والأقمشة ( الفرامل ) وإليكم الصورة التي تبين كل هذه الأجزاء والتركيبة.



اخى نحن هنا نطلق عليها هذا الاسم فانا لست من المملكة
وهذه المسميات العربية تختلف من بلد لاخر فارجو الانتباه الى هذه النقطة

شاكر لك تفاعلك


----------



## eprince79 (30 يونيو 2011)

أخي العقاب الهرم جزاك الله خيراً على الرد 
ما قصدته هو أنك أطلقت تسمية ( الركبة ) على الــball joint بينما الركبة المقصود بها الــknuckle وهي التركيبة التي يتصل بها ذراع مجموعة الدركسيون ( tie rod end) ويركب عليها مجموعة الأطار وبداخلها الرولمان ( bearing ) 
وكل ذلك موضح بالرسم التوضيحي الذي أوردته في ردي السابق 
ولكم ودي وتقديري


----------

